# Rhinestone glue black shirt



## Shaheerah1995 (Nov 22, 2009)

I was making a rhinestone shirt, and it was finished I ironed it on to find out that I had a mispelled word. i was able to remove the rhinestone but it left the glue spot any tricks to the trade how I can removed the glue spots off a black shirt? Please I will tried anything


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You might try Grandma's Secret Spot Remover. I haven't used it to remove glue but it has done a great job on a lot of other stuff.
You can find this at most fabric/sewing machine stores.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You will probably need something like Goop (Home Depot, etc.). However, I doubt if you will be able to remove it without leaving some kind of spot or stain on the shirt.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure what your costumer would think but, you could try putting a background of contrasting stones around the name covering up the place where you removed the stones.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

just eat the loss and do it over


----------



## Shaheerah1995 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Thanks to everyone for the suggestion*, I ended up re-doing the shirt last night, And the shirt that I messed up I can just used for display or demo of what I can do. So not a real lost after all because The shirt mistake was on the back and the front side is beautiful.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I tried putting a cloth over the spot and pressing hoping to transfer the glue from the shirt to the cloth with some, but not total, success. I ended up using it as a display as I don't want to sell a less than excellent product. Maybe I'll offer it half price with full disclosure about the spot at some point...


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> just eat the loss and do it over


yep!!
I have eaten a few shirts in the last 2 years!!! LOL

I use all of my _mess-ups_ - shirts, aprons, totes etc - as testing material when I try out new products/applications. 

I have a huge amount of rhinestone samples from Korean & USA companies to test.... I will be using my "mess-up" items for this purpose.


----------

